# 

## olla87

Dzień dobry. Czy możecie podać mi aktualne ceny docieplenia domu styropianem 10-tką + dwie warstwy kleju, materiał i robocizny za metr? Będę bardzo wdzięczna  :smile:

----------


## maciuspala

Napisze przewrotnie...
Dobry styropian na dzień dzisiejszy 18 zl m2
Klej do styropianu na m2 -3,50
Klej do siatki na m2-4 zł
Siatka na m2-3 zł(Caparol z naddatkiem)
Kołki do styropianu 1 zł
Robocizna 30 zł m2
Do tego 25 narożników z siatką 100 zł
10-15 przyokiennych z siatką 60-90 zł
Reszta....to wydymanie klienta.

----------


## bt9

Robociznę jednak bym liczył na minimum 45zl jeśli ma to robić firma utrzymująca się na rynku. Tak mi się wydaje. Ja jestem przed ociepleniem i za dobrego fachowca płacę 60zl w tym parapety, rynny spustowe dwie i obróbka attyki.

----------


## maciuspala

Nobw moich okolicach 40 zl z tynkiem to już drogawo ale jak.ma być dobrze to nikt z tego zejść nie chce.Dobra ekipa bierze 100 zł z materiałem, styropian grafit 15 cm, system na Kreislu silikonie a czasami w tej cenie idzie wytargować tynk Caparola.
Ekipa z rachunkiem ale i z długimi terminami.

----------


## tkaczor123

Kumpel z Tarnowa bierze 35zł za metr, z tym że terminy wolne dopiero za rok.
Moje ceny materiłu masz w tabelce powierzchnia elewacji 165m

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Mnie docieplenie 12cm grafitowym o powierzchni ścian 200m2 wyszło 7 tys ale robiłem sam , natomiast firma kładła mi na tym tynk i zapłaciłem 7300 zł oni dawali swój tynk , więc razem 14 tys z małym haczykiem to wyszło , dom dł 14,5x9,5metra

----------


## maciuspala

> Kumpel z Tarnowa bierze 35zł za metr, z tym że terminy wolne dopiero za rok.
> Moje ceny materiłu masz w tabelce powierzchnia elewacji 165m


nawet wiem gdzie kupiłeś te materiały wycena bardzo specyficzna......
Obstawiam że tynk Caparol.....

----------


## olla87

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile:  Aktualnie najlepszą ofertę mamy za 60zł metr styropian 10-tka +2x klej. Tylko teraz pytanie: czy na świeżo postawionym pustaku na klej można od razu kłaść styropian czy lepiej czekać do wiosny ?

----------


## tkaczor123

Tynk Caparol,kleiłem na kreislu gdybym następnym razem robił to bym brał TO siatka zbrojąca ma włókna szklane ta kreisla kiedyś miała teraz to chyba poszli w oszczędność i wyparowała :wink: . Jak masz już ekipę z taką ceną to bym nie czekał do wiosny, Ciekawe co w tych 60zł jest, pewnie najtańsza siatka chińska i styropian 0,42, zapytaj się wykonawcy.

----------


## maciuspala

Kreisel nie jest zły, uważam że lepszy niż Termoorganika ale to moje zdanie. Jesli brałeś tynk Caparola na Czystej to trzeba było od razu zrobić system na kleju 190s i190.Chyba że miało być oszczędnie bo jednak Caparol do tanich nie należy.

----------


## tkaczor123

caporol do tanich nie należny , każdy ma swoje zdanie mi osobiście lepiej się robiło na TO, klebemasse było o złotówkę droższe od TO i kreisla, jak robię sam to gwarancji i tak nie mam jak robię systemowo. całość wyszło by mnie o 500 zl wiecie. Kreisel był kiedyś lepszy ale teraz niestety żeby cena była taka sama idzie po jakości w każdym przypadku.  znam to z autopsji.

----------


## misiek12_

Apropo wydymania klienta... czy jeszcze daleko do tego? mat+ rob.

203 zł za 1m2 Caparol longlife
210 zł za 1m2 Caparol Carbon
152 zł za 1m2 jakiś Bolix Eco, tynk silikonowy Caparol, klej Goldmur.
Styro w cenie 20 cm 0.031
Są to ceny podstawy, do tego obróbki i inne rzeczy dodatkowo płatne. Ceny netto - doliczyć trzeba jeszcze vat

----------


## feuerman markiz

Właśnie jestem po zrobieniu elewacji - styropian 20 cm_termoorganika, tynk silikonowy organika.Koszt za m2 z materiałem- 150,00 zł netto. Przepłaciłem czy tak się kształtują obecnie ceny ?

----------


## andreys

Jaką lambdę ma styropian?

----------


## wojtek_5

mam wycenę 150 zł netto na caparolu (ale nie wiem jakim), styro termoorganika 20 cm termonium plus grafit lambda 0,31,. W tej cenie są listywy przyokienne, narożniki, montaż parapetów, ocieplenie balkonu bez izolacji hydro, którą wykonuje ktoś inny.
 Czy to jest drogo ?

----------


## cactus

> mam wycenę 150 zł netto na caparolu (ale nie wiem jakim), styro termoorganika 20 cm termonium plus grafit lambda 0,31,. W tej cenie są listywy przyokienne, narożniki, montaż parapetów, ocieplenie balkonu bez izolacji hydro, którą wykonuje ktoś inny.
>  Czy to jest drogo ?


Teraz to juz nieaktualne ale rok temu robiłem  za 50zł/m2 (robocizna) i material wyszedł jakies 40zł/m2 (grafit 16cm), tynk silikonowy caparol.

----------


## marcin225

Mi za m2 samej robocizny obecnie powiedział fachowiec 75 zł. Do tego dojdzie grafit 20 cm i reszta czyli w okolicach 160 zł/m2 się spokojnie zakręci. Z racji tego, że elewacje planuję robić na wczesną wiosnę ( marzec jak pogoda będzie sprzyjająca) to cholera wie ile drożej będzie wtedy  :big grin:

----------


## timur11

chyba poszły ceny w górę?

----------


## fighter1983

> mam wycenę 150 zł netto na caparolu (ale nie wiem jakim), styro termoorganika 20 cm termonium plus grafit lambda 0,31,. W tej cenie są listywy przyokienne, narożniki, montaż parapetów, ocieplenie balkonu bez izolacji hydro, którą wykonuje ktoś inny.
>  Czy to jest drogo ?


to jest za pol darmo  :smile:  tak patrzac mniej wiecej koszt robocizny okolo 65 netto za m2 - a to jest super cena.

----------


## robos2234

http://www.docieplenia-raciborz.pl/

tu masz fajny kalkulatorek

----------


## fighter1983

> http://www.docieplenia-raciborz.pl/
> 
> tu masz fajny kalkulatorek


Świetny... Najlepszy... Na tynkach termobravo ... więc i cała reszta pewnie w równie wysokich standardach

----------


## andreys

Ja mam 165 zł netto za m2 z grafitem 20cm. Robocizna z rusztowaniem 75 zł, reszta materiały. I modlę się by to jeszcze do góry nie poszło za chwilę...

----------


## wojtek_5

Ten sam fachowiec proponuje mi za docieplenie w systemie Tytan cenę 130 zł za m2  (z tym samym styro 20 cm lamba 0,31 termoorganika).
Czy to jest dobra cena ?
A jeżeli tak , to w takim razie co wybrać: docieplenie na caparolu czy tytanie ? W tej cenie są listwy przyokienne, narożniki, montaż parapetów, docieplenie balkonu .

----------


## robos2234

> Świetny... Najlepszy... Na tynkach termobravo ... więc i cała reszta pewnie w równie wysokich standardach


kalkulatorek raczej do tego żeby mniej więcej sobie przeliczyć ile trzeba kasy przygotować na ocieplenie co do mat. to wiadomo że każdy wybierze na co go stać  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

U mnie 2 tygodnie temu ekipa skończyła robić elewację. Cena za m2 wyszła 162zł brutto r+m :/

Styropian 20cm grafit
Klej Caparol
Tynk Caparol Carbopor

W cenie montaż parapetów i 4 balkonów francuskich + trochę boniowania zakrywającego rolety + sprzątanie i wywóz śmieci.

Mnie ta cena na początku zszokowała. Zwłaszcza jak czytam posty, że ktoś płacił 30-40zł m2 za robociznę. Jednak patrząc na czas, jaki był potrzebny na zrobienie elewacji, ilość pracowników, koszty materiałów to też jakaś zawrotna stawka w przeliczeniu na miesiąc pracy na głowę nie wyszła a praca do najlżejszych nie należy.

----------


## pandzik

Cena dobra. Zresztą tu nie chodzi o cenę a o wykonanie. Obejrzałem prace dwóch firm, które życzyły sobie od 160 do 180zł netto za grafit 22 plus wszystko (parapety, dopłaty do ciemnego tynku itp) płatne dodatkowo. Nie wiedziałem czy płakać czy sie śmiac.

----------


## Frofo007

Dodam, że podałem cenę za tynk biały a mam kilkadziesiąt m2 tynku ciemnego i za niego była dopłata 40zł do m2. W tych miejscach zamiast styropianu została zastosowana wełna.

----------


## zibix75

Kiedy docieplałem swój dom, to za robociznę wyszło 80 zł/m2. Materiał za 45 zł

----------


## tkaczor123

Tydzień temu pytałem się ekipy ile za m2 ocieplenia, mówili że terminów na ten rok już nie mają. Cena 50zł a za położenie samego tynku chcieli by 18zł.
Widać że ceny są zróżnicowane tak jak jedni zarabiają 2000zł inni 10000zł.
Liczyć trzeba 50-120zł.

----------


## gathor1

Czy klejąc klejem Kreisel kołkowałeś styropian do ściany czy nie ?

----------

